# greenlee cable stripper



## dowmace (Jan 16, 2008)

I've had one for a few months now and it really helped me keep from cutting my hands


----------



## nick (Feb 14, 2008)

*cable stripper*

they say it gos from 8 wire to 1000mcm how does it work for you ? meaning more on the larger wire didnt see a video of it mostly i just look and order stuff, think i got it for $55 online . looks like a time saver best to ya .


----------



## dowmace (Jan 16, 2008)

nick said:


> they say it gos from 8 wire to 1000mcm how does it work for you ? meaning more on the larger wire didnt see a video of it mostly i just look and order stuff, think i got it for $55 online . looks like a time saver best to ya .



It strips extremely clean especially when compared to a skinning knife. Its kind of tricky to get the hang of because it doesn't come with instruction on how to use it :whistling2: But I've stripped up to 750mcm with it and it comes out perfectly clean and not all scarred up like if you had used a knife.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Can't seem to find them, got a link?


----------



## nick (Feb 14, 2008)

*link*

ya http://www.toolbarn.com greenlee 45824cable strippers[1900] $55.


----------



## prashant (Sep 24, 2008)

This site has good price for many products. I have used it many time. http://www.thehardwarecity.com/


----------



## KayJay (Jan 20, 2008)

I seem to remember that either Panduit or Ideal made a stripper very similar to this back in the 1980’s. We used it for stripping the insulation on primary cables.

Other than the name, I wonder what would make the Greenlee 1900 worth thirty dollars more than my Ideal 45-128? The Greenlee’s not even green!
According to the specs, I see that the 1900 has a range from 3/16” to 1-1/8” O.D. There is also a 1901 model that has a range from 3/4” to 1-1/2” O.D. that is also twenty plus dollars more than my Ideal 45-129 was.

Actually, I think both my Ideal 45-128 and 45-129 together were only a couple of dollars more than the Greenlee 1900 is alone, and together they have a combined range of 1/4” to 1-1/2” O.D. with up to 1/8” insulation depth. I've noticed that the Ideal replacement blades are less expensive too. :whistling2:


----------



## dowmace (Jan 16, 2008)

KayJay said:


> I seem to remember that either Panduit or Ideal made a stripper very similar to this back in the 1980’s. We used it for stripping the insulation on primary cables.
> 
> Other than the name, I wonder what would make the Greenlee 1900 worth thirty dollars more than my Ideal 45-128? The Greenlee’s not even green!
> According to the specs, I see that the 1900 has a range from 3/16” to 1-1/8” O.D. There is also a 1901 model that has a range from 3/4” to 1-1/2” O.D. that is also twenty plus dollars more than my Ideal 45-129 was.
> ...


I wasn't aware that ideal made a cable stripper I'll have to check that out!:thumbsup:


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Anything every come of this tool? Is it worth it? Can it really be better and quicker than a razor knife?


----------



## dowmace (Jan 16, 2008)

gilbequick said:


> Anything every come of this tool? Is it worth it? Can it really be better and quicker than a razor knife?



I use mine everyday and since I have been I've had a lot less cuts on my hands and my strips are exactly the length I need, I highly suggest getting one if you strip large wire consistantly.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Is it faster than a knife? Which one would you suggest, the Ideal or the Greenlee? Which model for 350-750 sized wire?


----------



## dowmace (Jan 16, 2008)

gilbequick said:


> Is it faster than a knife? Which one would you suggest, the Ideal or the Greenlee? Which model for 350-750 sized wire?



After getting used to it I am much much faster with the Greenlee stripper than the ideal I tried out, it was worth the extra money in the time savings.

I highly suggest getting the greenlee, you can make your initial ring cut around the wire and then you can turn the tool kind of diagonally and it will spiral cut the rest of the way to the end of your cut and then you can slide the insulation right off, no muss no fuss. I loves it!


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

If anyone is interested the Greenlee 1900 and 1901 strippers can be had for $20 on ebay. I just picked one up, I'll let you know how I like it when it arrives.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

I just received the Greenlee 1900 in the mail today. Tried it out on some wires and man this thing kicks butt. MUCH much faster, easier and cleaner than a knife or razor. If the blade on this tool lasts a while I'll be very happy.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Yes, Ideal makes (or made) one like that too. I have the Ideal one, and it's got a blue handle with the old Ideal logo. I bought it originally for doing rubber cord. It's very impressive on rubber cord.


----------

